# Sticky  Cigar Events



## Stogie

We will use this area to post events. Please create a new thread for each event. In your thread title please use the following as a guidline for thread titles.

ex: *City - Event - Date*
Ex: *Tampa, Floriday - Cigar Event - March 31,2007*

These will automatically be added to our forum calendar.


----------

